# Cleaning Bear Skull



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Usually bear skulls are going to require a stronger degreaser. There are alot of commecial grade degreasers for this process. If you do not get all the grease out of the skull, it will yellow in time. You should be able to find something through taxi suppliers that will work for you. Good luck and let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

hot water and dawn detergent to degrease...after the time all the teeth will fall out which is a good thing for degreasing - just put them on the side and elmers glue them back in when done


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

to properly degrease a bear , your looking at 4-6 months in a good degreaser and warm water temp.


----------

